# [solved] Komplette Partitionen sichern?

## Stomper

Hi,

ich hab jetzt meinen Mini-Server nun so weit, dass alles so läuft wie ich es mir vorstelle.

Ich würde nun gern die gesamten Partitionen so wie sie sind "dumpen" - also quasi das komplette HDA mit allen Partitionen kopieren.

Quasi ein Image machen.

Gibt es da ein Tool, dass so was kann?

Am bessten halt wahrscheinlich mit der Live CD... 

Gruß

StomperLast edited by Stomper on Fri Jan 23, 2009 11:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## think4urs11

Das 'gute alte' dd reicht völlig für den Job.

Man nehme eine beliebige Live-CD (sie sollte nur die HW erkennen, logisch) öffne eine Shell und tippe etwas wie

dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb

Die jeweiligen Devices mußt du natürlich an deine Gegebenheiten anpassen. Alternativ 'of=/mnt/backup/full-backup_sda_20090122.img' wenn es eine Zieldatei statt einer anderen Platte sein soll.

----------

## Stomper

Cool, das war was ich gesucht habe...

Wenn ich es zurückspielen will, mach ich das gleiche natürlich umgekehrt, oder?

also if=/mnt/backup/myimage.img of=/dev/hda

richtig?

Gruß

Stomper

----------

## think4urs11

 *Stomper wrote:*   

> richtig?

 richtig!

if steht für input file, of für output file - und unter Linux sind komplette Festplatten (eben die /dev/[hs]dX-Devices) nichts anderes als große Dateien.

----------

## schachti

Wenn Du es dauerhaft in der Datei speichern möchtest, lohnt es sich aber, die Ausgabe per Pipe durch gzip oder bzip2 zu jagen.

----------

## tost

Oder anstelle von "dd" das komfortablere Partimage nutzen.

Als Live-CD würde ich die SystemRescueCD verwenden.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Gibt es da auch ein Tool was das Live machen kann, wie z.B. DriveImage bei Windows? Oder zumindest irgendwas was bei einer Platte die 174GB hat nur das belegte sichert und nicht ewig Nullen schreibt?

Sebastian

----------

## Max Steel

sync && dd if=/dev/zero of=/hda/nullen.img ; rm /hda/nullen.img && dd if=/dev/hda of=/foo/hda.img && bzip2 --best -z /foo/hda.img

(für dich natürlich die Pfadangaben ändern, bzw. die Partition.)

Dieser Befehl schreibt erstmal nur nullen in auf die Platte unter /hda/

Als nächstes löscht es diese "null"Datei wieder

und kopiert dir die Platte /dev/hda nach /foo/hda.img

und als letztes comprimiert es das Image mit der bestmöglichen Rate wodurch die ganzen nullen zu einem einfachen 100000 * 0 wird.

Geht rein theoretisch auch live, aber dann können DAteien-inkosistenten auftreten falls in dieser Zeit etwas geschrieben wird.

Man sollte aber die entsprechenden File-Systeme aushängen (in meinem Beispiel /dev/hda[1,2,3,4,5,...,n]).

----------

## schachti

Bei einer Festplatte mit 174 GB würde ich aber lieber gzip anstatt bzip2 nutzen.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Aber wenn ich dann nach dem Nullen schreiben und löschen das dd mache, dann liest er doch trotzdem die 174GB aus. Ich meinte das so: Er merkt nach 6,8GB das nix mehr da ist und setzt die nullen automatisch an das Image dran und ist dann fertig. Mir geht es um die Down Zeit des Servers.

Sebastian

----------

## schachti

Dann solltest Du partimage verwenden, das kopiert nur die belegten Bereiche.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Gibt es da auch ein Tool was das Live machen kann, wie z.B. DriveImage bei Windows? Oder zumindest irgendwas was bei einer Platte die 174GB hat nur das belegte sichert und nicht ewig Nullen schreibt?
> 
> Sebastian

 Doch das gibt es "app-backup/dar" ein schönes Howto hierzu findest du hier http://knecht.homelinux.net/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=5200#p5200

MfG

----------

## slick

 *Stomper wrote:*   

> Ich würde nun gern die gesamten Partitionen so wie sie sind "dumpen" - also quasi das komplette HDA mit allen Partitionen kopieren.

 

Bytegenaues Backup von gentoo

----------

## tgurr

FSArchiver, ist auch auf der SystemRescueCd.

----------

